# Altavoces para Sorround poca potencia



## mikeltb (Dic 12, 2012)

Hola,

Tengo una cuestión que haceros sobre los altavoces para el sorround o traseros que quiero poner en mi salon.
Como muchos el primer problema que se me plantea es el presupuesto que es muy bajo.
Tengo idea de comprarme un Receptor AV 5.1, aun no se si Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha... 
Estos amplis que ando mirando dan una potencia de salida por canal alrededor de 100-120w, el problema es que tengo unos altavoces Monacor SMB-130/WS wall speakers que quedan muy bonitos a la pared pero tienen tan solo 40w y otra cosa encontra a los amplificadores es que estos parlantes son de 4 ohm, digo "encontra" porque segun estoy viendo todos los amplis rondan entre 6 y 16 ohm de impedancia de salida. Los otros parlantes que tengo, los frontales y central no es problema y son de 8 ohm.
Segun he leido, por potencia voy a forzar la bobina del parlante y por impedancia el amplificador, corregirme si me equivoco. Lo que me hace pensar  es que al ser los traseros que normalmente son usados para efectos estos no estan trabajando continuamente y mi pregunta es si podria usarlos de momento hasta poderlos cambiar mas adelante. 


Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 12, 2012)

Buenas, pues si tienes un pequeño problema, digo pequeño por que son pequeños para el estandar de potencia de los 5.1 de las marcas que comentas, lamentablemente mayor problema que la potencia es la impedancia, hay varias formas de organizar esto, desde un cambia de parlante interno, cambio de bobina(reparación), conseguirte otros dos iguales y colocarlos en serie, usar un condensador 47uf(no o recomiendo pues solucionas el problema de sobrecargarlos pero bajas su respuesta en Frecuencia), etc
El problema no sería tanto para el parlante como para el amplificador al bajar la impedancia, este podría sufrir un poco y bajar su vida útil.



Como son tan especiales tus bafles, tienen un tamaño diferente al común:
http://monacor.co.uk/products/prosound-speakerinstallation/vnr/090490/
te rercomendaría que consiguieras un buen técnico y les hicieras cambiar la bobina por una de 8Ω. al cambiarles la bobina la potencia que soportan aumentará considerablemente, ya lo sabes, además no desbalancearías el sonido debido a que tus otros bafles son de 8Ω

Aún sigue el tema de la potencia, aunque ya con los 8Ω práticamente si soportan los 40 W rms ()para los bafles traseros no es tan vital, ya sería bajo tu responsabilidad


----------



## mikeltb (Dic 12, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, estaba pensando en ir poco a poco y dejar el ampli para otro año e ir comprando los bafles, había visto este:

http://www.supersonido.es/cas/site/productos-ficha.asp?id=1643&modelo=Wharfedale_DIAMOND_10_DFS

Parece que tienen buena pinta aunque son de 6 ohm.

Al recibir tu respuesta ahora me he quedado en duda, nunca he cambiado una bobina, no se si es facil o dificil.
Voy a ver 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2012)

mikeltb dijo:


> ......Al recibir tu respuesta ahora me he quedado en duda, nunca he cambiado una bobina, _*no se si es facil o dificil*_.
> Voy a ver .



Si nunca cambiaste una te será extremadamente difícil. Y además debes conseguir/fabricar la bobina de reemplazo, me parece que NO es una buena opción.

El dato de impedancia de tu amplificador ¿ Donde lo conseguiste ?


----------



## mikeltb (Dic 12, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si nunca cambiaste una te será extremadamente difícil. Y además debes conseguir/fabricar la bobina de reemplazo, me parece que NO es una buena opción.
> 
> El dato de impedancia de tu amplificador ¿ Donde lo conseguiste ?



el receptor 5.1 aun no le tengo, viendo en las fotos de los fabricantes , la parte trasera te viene el rango de impedancia con el que trabajan.

Lo del cambio de bobina lo he pensado bien y no me veo capacitado, aparte de conseguir la bobina.


Al final optare por este, que opinais?

http://www.supersonido.es/cas/site/productos-ficha.asp?id=1643&modelo=Wharfedale_DIAMOND_10_DFS


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 12, 2012)

Al menos en el papel son mucho mejores,
http://www.wharfedale.co.uk/Product...66/CID/210/language/en-GB/Default.aspx#detail
lo e cambiar la bobina es mejor pero si no lo sabes hacer te recomiendo un buen taller, es la solución mas económica


----------



## mikeltb (Dic 13, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Al menos en el papel son mucho mejores,
> http://www.wharfedale.co.uk/Product...66/CID/210/language/en-GB/Default.aspx#detail
> lo e cambiar la bobina es mejor pero si no lo sabes hacer te recomiendo un buen taller, es la solución mas económica



Bueno, pues gracias por vuestra ayuda

Al final me he comprado en redcoon estos:

http://www.redcoon.es/B138484-JBL-ES10-Cerezo_Estantería

Ya solo me falta el ampli 5.1, ya que me he tenido que gastar una pasta con los traseros he visto este modelo por poco mas de 100 €, ¿que opinais?

http://www.supersonido.es/cas/site/productos-ficha.asp?id=13118&modelo=Onkyo_TX-SR601


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 14, 2012)

Buena elección en los bafles, El amplificador Onkyo es decente, recuerda que sus 120W que dice dar por canal son a 6Ω y dinámicos además a 1KHz, que no llegan a ser 60W rms a 8Ω 20Hz a 20KHz ya que tus bafles son de 8Ω,  pero es buena potencia para disfrutar todo tipo de sonidos en un salón de tamaño mediano
Suerte con ello


----------



## mikeltb (Dic 14, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Buena elección en los bafles, El amplificador Onkyo es decente, recuerda que sus 120W que dice dar por canal son a 6Ω y dinámicos además a 1KHz, que no llegan a ser 60W rms a 8Ω 20Hz a 20KHz ya que tus bafles son de 8Ω,  pero es buena potencia para disfrutar todo tipo de sonidos en un salón de tamaño mediano
> Suerte con ello



Gracias nuevamente por las respuestas.


----------



## Rommel1978 (Dic 14, 2012)

Carece de conectores HDMI 
posiblemente este el remate del precio por ser la tecnologia pasada pero si se usa solo para el audio esta bien muy buena calidad


----------

